# dutch shepherd?



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi, I know this is a German Shepherd forum, but I'm wondering if any of you happen to also have experience with the Dutch Shepherd or could direct me somewhere to get more information.

I've been waiting years and years for just the right circumstances, timing, and dog before I made the leap to getting a dog. I'm ecstatic to say that the time is finally here. I've found an awesome dog who's a perfect match for me, I have the help of an amazing trainer, and I couldn't be happier to have waited so long for the right dog (although at times I just never thought I'd actually come to a point where it'd really finally happen!).

The only catch is that instead of falling for a GSD as I always thought I would, he's a Dutchie. I know there are differences in the breeds, and I've gotten to know this dog's personality (he's not home with me yet; he's staying with his handler until I get my home absolutely dog-ready); however, I'd love to get a bit more information about the breed in general just for my own knowledge.

I'd appreciate any insight you might have about the Dutch Shepherd!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

There are a couple people on this board that have Dutchies. The first that comes to mind if Joan. She has Sasha a GORGEOUS brindle rescue girl who is really cool! I'll send her a PM to check this thread out when she gets on next.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, that would be great. I just met a gorgeous brindle rescue Dutchie last week and it was love at first sight! The boy I'll be getting is a k-9 washout (couldn't be convinced to bite people!) and he's mostly black with some brindle.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dutchies are AWSOME! Sasha is a bit of an a typical Dutchie in that she isn't really drivey or at all high strung. Very lovey and a total love bug. There's a terrific yahoo group dedicated to the breed....well two actually. The more kind of the two to my oppinion is dutch shepherd rescue http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/dutchshepherdrescue/

the other is:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DutchShepherdDogs/

You are truly lucky to be getting a DS. They're my favorite breed. Who are you getting him from? The Dutch shepherd world is fairly small.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak is a half Dutchie/half GSD import. They tend to do that in Holland. He doesn't have an Off button. He looks black, but at certain times of the year his brindle comes through. He really is a wonderful dog and I don't regret for a minute taking on a high maintenance dog. 

(Well, he is slowing down now, but only because he has cancer and is in his final months.)


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

This is also a good thread. I know it was a Belgian Mal vs. Dutch Shepherd thread, but there is some good firsthand input on Dutchies:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=746457&page=1#Post746457


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new family member









Someone from my Schutzhund club breeds Dutch Shepherds, her site has a bunch of information (and some nice photos) as well as links to other breeder's sites. There is also a lot of health information about the Dutch Shepherd (she is a veterinarian). 

I'm always impressed to see her dogs on the field- they are amazing. Good luck- What's your Dutchie's name?

http://www.dutchshepherds.us/


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks so very much for all of this helpful information. I'm so excited I can hardly sleep. Literally for years I've been lurking and pathetically posting on this forum and folks from time to time have said, "What's the deal, woman?! Get a dog already!"

My husband has been quite sick for years and for now he's at a stable place and while he is we want to bring something completely happy into our home. I think this pup will add a lot more joy to our lives. He has already.

I'd planned to spend the winter looking for a Rottweiler pup. For some reason I can't now recall I'd moved away from the GSD (crazy, I know). Then, as luck would have it, I met a terrific new friend with a Dutchie who said, "You know...if you'd ever consider a Dutchie I know a k-9 trainer who has the sweetest police dog school dropout that'd make a perfect first dog." I was skeptical because I knew nothing of the breed, but I never turn down a chance to meet a good dog. It was love at first meeting.

I think the handler knew that a breeder in Florida was planning to dump this particular pup a few years ago when he determined th dog wouldn't make it as a police dog, so the trainer I'm getting him from drove to Florida to rescue him. I'm glad he did!

Now, if I could just master my Dutch commands I might be a worthy companion for my pup! He's staying with his current person for a month or two longer while I continue building my fence/dog supply fund (I don't have kids, but now I know how parents saving for kids' college feel!).

Thanks again for being supportive and helpful regarding my new dog. I am absolutely smitten, and the links you provided will help me learn a bit more about the breed.


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

I am one of the people on the board who is lucky to call a Dutchie one of my own









Zonya is an awesome dog! She is very active and does awesome in her protection work.

I wish you luck, You will have a lot of fun with him

Here are a few pics of Zonya

at 13 weeks









About 6 mo









And at 1 year (getting high score at the trial)


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

She is one gorgeous girl!! Wow. I am in love with her markings, and I'm always a sucker for those big ears! Thanks so much for sharing these. She looks like a big girl, too. Is she maybe 65-70 pounds? My pup is a small guy--about 60 pounds.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Zonya is GORGIOUS!!!!! Gosh, I just love those stripey dogs!


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

Thank you! Yes I think she is just the coolest looking dog.

yeah last time i weighed her she was 65, I wouldn't be surprised if she's filled out to 70. She is the fastest dog I have ever seen, my little lightning bolt. She's one of those dutchies who flies through the air to take down the decoy. And she bites like no other... she's very good at getting through the suit, and knocking the decoys over...hehehe


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is stunning!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hopefully not a totally lame question. But didnt I just see on Animal Plant Dog 101, when they had GSD's that the Dutch Shepherd is crossed with wolf? 
Or is that something else entirely??


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotta love the dutchies! Proof that it only takes 1/4 German Shepherd Dog to make a good dog from a malinois.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

I saw that episode of Dogs 101, too, but I can't recall that they said that about the Dutchie. I do know exactly what you're talking about, though, because I remember thinking, "Ah, some of them DO look really wolfy!"

I was asking the handler I adopted my dog from (and he has six Dutch Shepherds he adores) how the Dutch Shepherd is different from a Mal and he said, "A Dutch Shepherd is a Mal with a brain!" Of course he said that in jest, but the fact remains that he's got 6 Dutchies, not Mals!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dutchies were mo more crossed with wolves than are GSDs.

I've heard people say that the difference between a Duthch and a mal. That a Dutch is like a mal with an off swithch.

So Lucy, when do we get to see pics of your baby?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I still have the episode on DVR I will look. 

It was something they tried a long time ago. I do not think the dogs with wolf cross are around now. But it was the Dutch I think that did it. So, I think Dutch Shepherd's are a different dog all together. 

Good Luck, with yours. I am so happy you will have a dog!!


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for asking. I don't have my Dutchie yet (he's with his handler for the time being while I get a fence and outdoor space prepared for him.) I'm so excited I might just get outside and start digging post holes myself, though! I think it will be a month or so before he comes home for good.

I hope this picture show up okay; it's not the very best one of him, but I'm hoping to get more tomorrow. He's two years old.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

And here's another of him, goofing off. I am smitten.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on your boy--very cute! If he's anything like my MAL then you'll love him! 

And stop all of the mal bashing on here this minute! Rafi doesn't like it at all! He has a brain and an off switch, thank you very much. Plus he's friendly, very smart, easy to train and he only needs 3 hours of exercise a day!


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, okay, last one for now. I just like how he's smiling in this one!









And I do still love the Rotties, but maybe more as a second dog in another year or two!


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, Ruth! Oh man, I love the mals, too, but I think you're probably not joking one bit when you say Rafi needs three hours of exercise a day. Probably a marathon run, right?!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, Lucy, He's gorgious. He's so wonderfully dark. Wow. looks to be an awsome dog.


----------

